# So how awful is my diet then?



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Right, I've been taking the weight training and diet fairly seriously for about 4 weeks now, and after a fairly steep learning curve my diet has now been fairly settled for the last couple of weeks or so. It's what I've come up with after reading lots of contradictory info, and so could probably do with a fair bit of adjusting from the wise heads here, so let me know what you think.

Before I start I ought to own up to my rather embarassing stats which are that I'm a bit over 6'2" tall, and weigh just 65.8kg (~145lb), and that's up 2.2kg on 3 weeks ago! So, not surprisingly I'm looking to gain weight. I obviously don't naturally have a great deal of fat on me, although there's always a bit round my abdomen.

So what am I eating then? Well, here's what I had yesterday:

8:00 1 Serving Elite whey, 60g Fruit and Nut muslei, 200ml milk (on muslei and in tea) + 1 banana. Oh, and one multi-vitamin and codliver oil capsule too.

[Giving 543kcals, 32.6g protein, 66.7g carbs and 7.9g fat]

10:50 Tuna, sweetcorn and extra light mayonaise sandwiches + 1/2 jam sandwich, and 1 apple

[442 kcals, 32.0g protein, 67.4g carbs, 10.2g fat]

13:40 1 serving Pro-Mass, with 50g oats and 1 banana added

[675kcals, 40.9g protein, 112.8g carbs, 7.8g fat]

16:30 Same as meal 2. (That's why the half sandwich earlier...)

18:30 to 19:30 Workout

19:30 PWO drink of 1 serving AST VP2 whey + 50g glucose

[287kcals, 24g protein, 47g carbs, 0.5g fat]

20:30 146g beef, 218g baked potatoe + 6 g butter, 150g brocolli

[668kcals, 51.3g protein, 79.7g carbs, 7.7g fat]

23:00 1/2 serving USN Pure Protein

[102kcals, 20g protein, 1.5g carbs, 1.8g fat]

The totals for the day are:

Energy = 3159kcals

Protein = 232.8g (~30% total energy)

Carbs = 407.1g (~55% energy)

Fat = 53.9g (~15% energy)

What I have for my main evening meal varies, but usually consists of 100-150g beef, chicken or sometimes fish, with potatoe, rice or pasta, plus vegetables.

I'm training three days a week, and on the days I don't train I obviously drop the PWO drink above, and tend to eat a bit more carbs in my evening meal, keeping my total daily energy around the 3200kcal mark.

Oh, and at the weekend I don't have the tuna sandwiches and have a couple of eggs on toast for one meal (yes I do eat some eggs!), and maybe some tuna with a baked potatoe and some sweetcorn for the other.

If you've bothered to read all this then thanks very much  ; now tell me what I should be doing!

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

thats excellent, good job ultra! MAke sure you get minimum 8 hours sleep every night, you grow in your sleep, and cram down some extra protein calorie shakes.

Try mixing 4 raw eggs with a pint of orange juice, and have one of these between meals, just cram it all in, try not to skip a meal and you will be well on your way, you are making the effort and you will get the results, keep us informed so we know how you are going.

That USN pure protein is excellent, but would be far more beneficial if you buy the calorie dense weight builder one, calories are number one priority in gaining weight. So either get a mass drink, or find some other meat, eggs or cheese to go with that drink.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cheers Killerkeane.

I'm only having the pure protein just before bed; I think having a weight gain shake then is a bad idea isn't it? Also, I find it hard to sleep if I've got too much in my stomach, hence just the small protein drink. I've got the chocolate Pure Protein at the moment and it's tastes pretty nice actually, reminds me of the milk chocolate bit of some Carte D'Or ice cream  . Not so keen on the vanilla Elite Whey I'm having straight away when I get up, that's a bit sweet for my liking.

Eggs, hmmm, I'm a bit concerned about cholesterol if I eat too many, hence I'm just having 4 per week at the moment. My Dad has had some cholesterol problems which means it's likely to end up being a problem for me too. Maybe I'm being a bit cautious, we'll see. I've got to say the idea of raws eggs in orange juice sounds pretty revolting, does it actually taste OK?

I'm wondering if I ought to be having a bit more protein immediately PWO, since by the sounds of it that's the most critical/most effective time...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think you should get more of your protein from food sources and less powders.

Powders are ok once and a while but I disagree with using them for staple.

Whole foods are always better than packaged/boxed/blended foods.

The best diet I ever had was the 40/30/30 C/P/F ratio.

Over 80% of your cholesterol is produced by the body.

Low cholesterol diets can make a man have low test levels too.

Testosterone is made from cholesterol.

Egg yolks have a gread deal of nutrition in them and one of the only sources of Vitamin D occuring naturally.

I would not be afraid of eggs and I dont feel that eating eggs will raise your cholesterol levels this is regulated by the liver.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I think you should get more of your protein from food sources and less powders.


 Yeah, I thought someone would say that, and I'm sure you're right. I'm sure it's a very newbie type thing to do as well  , the thing is at the momen it seems difficult to do anything else. I really don't feel hungry first thing in the morning, and it's a bit of a struggle to eat just the bowl of cereal I do. I also cycle to work soon afterwards, which means I don't want too full a stomach. I have the banana immediately I get to work. Adding the protein shake seemed the most sensible way to add a bit of protein to that meal, as it was rather lacking otherwise. I could blend up some sort of shake with oats, milk and some cottage cheese I guess, but I tend to feel food you have to chew is a good plan to get the stomach working properly.

The protein shake before bed I'd again find tough to replace with anything else as eating just before bed stops me sleeping.

I suppose I could try to replace the lunchtime drink with some whole food, but having one liquid meal a day at work does make it easier to fit around meetings etc. I guess again I could look into making up some sort of shake made with whole food rather than a powder...



hackskii said:


> Over 80% of your cholesterol is produced by the body.


 The thing is I'm genetically disposed to produce too much internally, hence watching how much extra I add from diet seems prudent. I know there are lots of other great nutrients in eggs too (you're a great champion for them in your posts for starters!), but I wouldn't feel comfortable eating lots of eggs at the moment. Maybe I could have an extra one or two a week sometime though.

Oh, and not that this makes much odds, but I do have one multi-vitamin and codliver oil capsule with my breakfast each day. I'll add that to my first post actually. I might try and get some of the HB Optimum Oil Blend people talk about to supplement my fats sometime too.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ultrasonic, you write so well.

Do you write for a living?

You are so articulate with your words and your posts read well.

Anyway there are some things you can use to help lower your genetically disposition for cholesterol.

Red Rice Yeast

Lethacin

Niacin

Fish oils

There are more and I can look them up for you if you want (am at work) and have lots of books to refer to.


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Are you sponsored by a supplement company?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ultra, mix 2 eggs with orange juice first thing in the morning, blend it all up so it goes all throthy, and you will be amazed how it goes down, and how nice it tastes, i was like you first time but really it is very good! It wakes you up and gets some protein in you after 8-10 hours of having none. regarding the eggs cholesteral issue, my dad has had many problems with cholesteral, i personally dont think it is genetic or passed through family. Like hackskii said, it raises testorone levels which will increase growth rate putting you into anabolic mode.(state of building muscle mass)

obvliously dont eat 100's a day, but 2 shakes (both consisting of 2 eggs) throughout the day would be easy to do and very beneficial.

Post your gym routine, you need to be doing compound exercises to gain good mass.

where in southampton do you live? i Have aunt in Dibden Bealuie ( i think thats how you spell it) which is about 12mile from center i think.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Ultrasonic, you write so well.
> 
> Do you write for a living?


 LOL! Very kind of you, but I'm sure my English teacher would have a good chuckle at that suggestion  As it happens I'm a physicist and do research into medical ultrasound, specifically measurements linked with safety controls at the moment. Well, when I'm not reading internet forums at least...

Thanks for the cholesterol tips, I'd be interested in more info if you have the chance. I don't have remotely high cholesterol levels at the moment, and until recently didn't give it much thought, but it does just make me twitchy about suddenly changing my diet to include loads of eggs. I reckon I might try Killerkeane's eggs and orange juice and eggs suggestion first thing in the morning sometime, to maybe have somedays instead of the protein shake.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

GoldenArrow said:


> Are you sponsored by a supplement company?


 A joke I assume, but just in case not I assure you I'm absolutely not. Check out my stats again and I think you'd realise any supplement company trying to rely on me to drum up trade would rapidly go out of business  !

My diet has dramatically changed over the last month, which has taken quite a bit of time and effort in terms of planning, preparing food, eating, and adjusting to consuming much more than I used to. Adding supplements into this to make things easier is I hope at least understandable? If I can find better, real food alternatives in the long run then great!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> regarding the eggs cholesteral issue, my dad has had many problems with cholesteral, i personally dont think it is genetic or passed through family.


 I'm no expert by any means, but high blood cholesterol levels and the associated problems can I believe come from either excessive dietary intake or over production of cholesterol within the body itself (which is genetically transferable).

I'll probably give that egg/orange juice drink a try tomorrow, if I remember when I get up (takes a while for my brain to wake up you see...).


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

No dont use raw eggs, bad idea!!!

10:50 Tuna, sweetcorn and extra light mayonaise sandwiches + 1/2 jam sandwich, and 1 apple

[442 kcals, 32.0g protein, 67.4g carbs, 10.2g fat]

How on earth you getting 67g carbs from sandwhiches? that must be a lot of bread and bread aint a good source of carbs, will make you fat!

Everything else doesnt seem too bad!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cheers for your comments Philipe.



philipebrown said:


> No dont use raw eggs, bad idea!!!


 I was thinking of giving them a 20s blast in the microwave first, like I think Panthro suggested?



philipebrown said:


> How on earth you getting 67g carbs from sandwhiches? that must be a lot of bread and bread aint a good source of carbs, will make you fat!


 I don't have the breakdown with me, but some of the carbs come from the apple, sweetcorn and the bit of jam/marmalade of course. Bread wise that meal currently has two and a half slices of Sainsbury's thick sliced wholemeal bread. Still bad do you reckon? I was wondering if someone was going to tell me to drop my 'treat' of half a jam sandwich, but the meal is already a bit light on calories I think?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah there is an enzyme in the raw egg that is not good.

You can toss the egg in boiling water for like 30 seconds and kill the enzyme.

Enzymes are distroyed at 118 degrees, so 20-30 seconds should do it.

There is a post on that enzyme somwhere in here that Panthro and myself discussed about eggs being eaten raw.

I dont advise that approach myself.

Anyway Ultrasonic, I was and am impressed at how you articulate, I knew you were a student of some sort.

Cheers.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah cut the jam sandwich out! have a baked potato or pasta instead of bread, have a flapjack instead of jam sarnie. or oats of some kind.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

philipebrown said:


> yeah cut the jam sandwich out! have a baked potato or pasta instead of bread, have a flapjack instead of jam sarnie. or oats of some kind.


 I've got to admit I'd find it very tough to drop the bread completely; is it really that bad? I made some flapjacks about three weeks ago, and ate lots, but I'm pretty sure they had more sugar in than my jam sandwiches, or is that not the point? I tried having some oats and yoghurt too, but yoghurt has a fair amount of sugar too. Ho hum, I'll have to think about this...


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

if you are a bit afraid of getting salmonella from the eggs then just shove em in the microwave like Hackskii suggeste(i never bother though). The protein in the liquid form of the egg will go straight into you, give em a try, you will be fine. ONE SMART COOKIE posted an excellent read on checking the quality/condition of the egg so you can avoid poisoning as much as possible, but read it and you will realise how rare food poisoning from raw eggs actually are.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

its not the poisoning, its the fact that the protein in raw eggs is useless compared to if they have been cooked! I am gonna find some info on this and end the whole raw egg debate once and for all!

The first person to tell me of this was Eddie Ellwood Senior so i have it on good authority!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

"can toss the egg in boiling water for like 30 seconds and kill the enzyme.

Enzymes are distroyed at 118 degrees"

isnt boiling point 100 degrees ? :/


----------

